# I need help sexing my Araucanas



## MommieHen (Jan 15, 2013)

These are my Araucanas. The black one has me stumped and I think it is a mix of Araucana and Black French Copper Maran. I think the gray with tan is a hen. Then, the last two, I'm guessing are roosters. I know that Araucana are more difficult to sex and I just wanted some other opinions. Thanks!


----------



## MommieHen (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh, they are 12 weeks!


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

It took 6 month for my jinny to decide she was actually a jimmy n started to crow! by 5 Months we had an idea as her plumage changed


----------

